# 2012 LOD deaths



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn tragic....


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Eternal Rest to all our Brothers and Sisters who lost their lives in 2012. Blue Skies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

RIP Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

The silver lining is that it is down from other years. A lot of officers died this year in vehicle accidents. Slow down, unless its a brother/sister officer, crime in progress call whats the rush.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

OCKS said:


> The silver lining is that it is down from other years. A lot of officers died this year in vehicle accidents. Slow down, unless its a brother/sister officer, crime in progress call whats the rush.


As I tell my n00bs when I'm an FTO, "You're no help to anyone if you crash before you get there".


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

An old Sgt saw me driving a little(lot) too fast to a bar fight call. He told me that if he saw me driving like that again I would be put on a walking beat. I said but it was a bar fight. He said very well then We would send the winners to jail and the losers to the hospital. point taken.


----------

